# 13' gheenoe w/a 6hp yamaha 4-stroke ?



## 500mike (Sep 14, 2009)

Howdee guys ,

Have a question on getting my 13' gheenoe to run more shallow.
This boat runs  maybe 15mph w/a new 6hp 4 stroke yamaha ,my plan is to put a narrow bobs jackplate on the boat and call it good.
I've read about the trim tabs and other things -cupped prop [not available on a 6hp] and hydrafoils don't fit motors this small.
So am i correct in that there ain't a whole lot that i can do that would make a considerable amount of improvement??
Thanks Mike


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome ...

A sting ray Jr will fit your motor

once you find where your motor runs best I doubt you will move it much but a JP will get u there 



a local prop shop can get u cupped ...


----------



## mwk208 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 13' with a new 6hp Tohatsu 4-stroke and I can do 18mph if I'm running light. How much weight do you have in the boat and how is it distributed?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have the one cyl or 2 ?


----------



## 500mike (Sep 14, 2009)

NoeEttica ,

I have a stingray jr. on an 8hp nissan 2stroke -had to 'customize'  the little overlap area to get it to fit the nissan -the yamaha is considerably smaller at the cavitation plate.
Did a little reading on west marine site [reviews] -the stingray jr. didn't fit some of the small 5-6hp 4strokes - i wish there was a good fitting hydrafoil -i have had good success with them.
Thanks for info on cupping the prop -there's a Compuprop shop right up the road .


Matt ,

15mph was with me 190lbs ,28grt cooler,3gal gas, anchor , rods ,etc. heavy stuff in front of the boat -me in back.
I plan on getting a tiny tach once i get the jackplate installed.
What have you done to help with shallow running ?


----------



## 500mike (Sep 14, 2009)

One cylinder -little thumper !


----------



## mwk208 (Nov 29, 2010)

I haven't done anything special. It runs pretty shallow the way it is. I can do 18 with me in the back(160 lbs), the anchor in the front (15 lbs), a 3 gallon fuel tank in the middle, and some random odds and ends in the center compartment. The difference could simply be in the weight. I do 15.5mph with me, a 55 trolling motor on the transom (30 lbs), a battery in the middle (50 lbs), an anchor in the front, fuel tank in the middle, fishing poles, a heavy tackle box and random odds and ends in the middle. It planes but isn't running quite as shallow. How much does the motor weigh? The Tohatsu only weighs 55 lbs.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That's great ! Hopefully it's a "push rod" motor Id prefer tappet noise over belt squeal !





> One cylinder -little thumper !


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just buy you a 9.9 or 15 two stroke and call it a day. Put your load where you want and run in the 20's all day long...
IMHO, putting money into a smaller motor I.E. jack plate, stingray jr. and cupped prop seems to be a waste to only gain 1-3 mph. Just my thoughts....


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I tweak my lowsider a little with a 5 gallon bucket of water ahead of the front seat. Go by a pool chemical place and see if they will sell or give you an empty bucket and lid. Dip up 5 gallons and try it. The lid will keep 99% of the water in place. At least it is low cost and low tech.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## 500mike (Sep 14, 2009)

Yamaha 6hp weighs in at 60lbs.

Main thing i am looking for is getting the boat running a little more shallow and staying on plane at slower speeds.

When the front of the boat is loaded a little heavy the boat runs a lot wetter.That and a breeze blowing the wrong way keeps me busy dipping out water.

Since none of the hydrafoils fit the small one cylinder 4strokes -would Toms trim tabs be worth my time and effort on a boat that does 15-16mph ??

Afterhours2 ,

I have a nissan 8hp 2 stroke that i used on the boat initially -have to say it's the perfect amout of performance on a 13'er.Stays on plane -probably does about 20mph no complaints with its performance. BUT i'm mad at it -can't seem to get it to pump gas -loses its prime -carb boil and chemical cleaned -rebuilt etc just refuses to bring me home on a regular basis.
That motor and a 6gal fuel tank up front gets her done when it's running.

Thanks for the help guys !


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am sure you can get a foil to fit 

tabs are marginal on a motor that small ...


----------



## mwk208 (Nov 29, 2010)

I know what will take care of it. Buy an LT25. That's what I'm going to do. I'm happy with the 13 especially when I'm by myself but it can only do so much. I want more room and performance with the boat loaded with 2 people on board. I think trim tabs and hydrofoils have a tendency to just create more drag on a small boat like the 13 and may not help at all. If it does help, it probably will only be slightly better. 

In regards to adding weight to the front, I've tried that but it only decreased my performance. The nose ran lower but I was actually drawing slightly more water. It just slows my boat down. I realize every boat is set up differently so it can't hurt to try. I've tried every possible weight distribution to maximize performance and have found that for me, the lighter the better. 

Here is a blurry photo of me running about 17.5 mph.


----------



## 500mike (Sep 14, 2009)

NoeEttica,

I'm sure i could cobble a hydrafoil onto the yamaha but it's brand new - for now i'll get a bobs mini jack plate and call it good.
Like Matt says 13'ers do fine with one guy in them .
I discovered that when riding in the middle of the boat it planes off with ease ,and i can just lean my body weight on long straight places for steering it.Look Maw no hands ...

Matt i'm itching for an LT25 -for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You have a PM


----------



## 500mike (Sep 14, 2009)

Got it .

Comes up on plane good for a four horse -thanks.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes but barely ... LOL


----------

